# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs [تحليل] سهم جي بي مورجان يقترب من مناطق طلب قوية  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## hema007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  سهم جي بي مورجان يقترب من مناطق طلب قوية  
مازال السهم في ترند هابط و الذي بدأ من شهر مايو 
و من المتوقع إستمرار هبوط السهم وصولاً لمناطق الطلب الأسبوعية . 
في حالة الوصول لمناطق الطلب فلدينا فرصة شراء جيدة من منطقة الطلب اليومية المتداخلة  
الموضحة على الشارت فهي حالياً تعتبر أفضل مكان للدخول على السهم و متوقع أن يصعد منها السهم .   
إن شاء الله هايتم متابعة السهم و تحديث الموضوع . 
و بالتوفيق للجميع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmedphen0m

سعيد جدا اني اري نشاط في قسم الاسهم الامريكية
ده شارت من tradingview?
بستغرب من جود الجابات الكتيرة علي اسهم ليها اكبر سيولة علي مستوي العالم

----------


## hema007

> سعيد جدا اني اري نشاط في قسم الاسهم الامريكية
> ده شارت من tradingview?
> بستغرب من جود الجابات الكتيرة علي اسهم ليها اكبر سيولة علي مستوي العالم

 ان شاء الله يا غالي النشاط هايفضل مستمر في القسم  :Regular Smile:  
للأسف أيوة الشارت من تريدنج فيو ...  
الجابات موجودة بكثرة على أسهم كثيرة كبيرة و دة الحال من فترة كبيرة .

----------


## ahmedphen0m

> ان شاء الله يا غالي النشاط هايفضل مستمر في القسم  
> للأسف أيوة الشارت من تريدنج فيو ...  
> الجابات موجودة بكثرة على أسهم كثيرة كبيرة و دة الحال من فترة كبيرة .

 تمام يا باشا
شكرا علي الرد
انا قلت اطمن ليطون عيب فالمنصة عندي
نشاط موفق و متابع معاك

----------


## سلطآنـ

اتوقع التحليل هنا نجح

----------

